# Avalanche My Whiteface/lutino cockatiel



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

My cockatiel that is not tame that I hope is male so i breed him to Ivory!! He started to try and sing so I wonder if that means its a male?


----------



## Peek-A-Boo (Aug 5, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!!! :excited:


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't know if you saw my other post regarding breeding two Lutino Whiteface. I think it is bound to give you bald birds. Lutinos are notorious for this and these birds are in reality is Lutinos that can't produce any color. If Avalanch turns out to be a male you could breed him to a regular Whiteface and all your female offspring would be Lutino Whiteface and your boys would be Whiteface split to Lutino which would all produce Lutino Whiteface female offspring. Can you tell what he is yet? How old? Do you know what it's parents were? If it's Daddy was a Lutino Whiteface or a split and it's Mom was a regular Whiteface it is a hen.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

He started singing the other day but still is pretty quiet!! The breeder said he was about 5-6 months old so I wouldn't breed him till next year, he also has a small bald spot behind his head and Ivory has no bald spot what so ever. I would prefer not to have to get another male whiteface to breed to her but if this one turns out to be female I will trade it in at the next show! Does all males sing? I know my 2 males sing. Melissa & The Flock


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I have never met a male that didn't sing. Warble, screech, imitate a car alarm. Sounds like he's getting comfortable now. Expect dancing next!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

There are females who can sing but they're fairly rare. He sounds like a male to me!

He's gorgeous too - no bald spot at all as far as I can see. Baldness really can be a problem. My whiteface lutino girl has a significant bald spot and neither one of her parents was whiteface lutino. Mommy Shodu is ordinary whiteface and Daddy Buster is normal grey with lutino and whiteface splits.


----------

